# Summer aller Integer-Zahlen im Intervall [x,y]



## larox (8. Apr 2014)

Hallo Java-Experten,

ich übe gerade für die nächste Klausur und habe Probleme bei einer Aufgabe. Ich komme da nicht weiter. Die Aufgabe lautet: Schreibe Sie ein Programm, welches die Summe aller Integer-Zahlen im Intervall [x,y] ermittelt. 

Auf der Konsole sieht es dann Beispiel so aus:

Intervall-Untergrenze: 5
Intervall-Obergrenze: 10

Ergebnis: 45

Könntet Ihr mir bitte dabei helfen? Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.


```
public class Aufgabe_1 {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);

        System.out.println("Intervall-Untergrenze: ");
        int a = scanner.nextInt();
        System.out.println(x);

        System.out.println("Intervall-Obergrenze: ");
        int b = scanner.nextInt();
        System.out.println(y);

        
    }
    int rechnung = 0;

    public static int rechnung(int x, int y) {
        int erg = 0;

        for (; x <= y; x++) {
            erg += a;
        }
        System.out.print(erg);
        return 0;
    }
}
```


----------



## TheSorm (8. Apr 2014)

Wo liegt denn dein Problem ist doch alles logisch fragee bitte Prezieser wo dein Problem liegt ?! Also bis darauf das mit x y und a b ergendwie was vertauscht ist!


----------



## larox (8. Apr 2014)

Ja ich habe es auch gerade gemerkt, habe es geändert. Das Problem bleibt bestehen. Und zwar wenn ich das ausgebe, kommt das auf der Konsole raus. 


```
run:
Geben Sie eine Zahl ein: 
1
1
Geben Sie noch eine Zahl ein: 
1
1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 2 seconds)
```

Also das Ergebnis steht dann nicht da. Ich weiß nicht warum.


----------



## Thallius (8. Apr 2014)

Das könnte vielleicht daran liegen das du die Berechnung gar nicht ausführst?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Computermaus (8. Apr 2014)

Ich glaube, du musst in der Main-Methode die rechnung-Methode mal aufrufen. Die wird sonst ja gar nicht ausgeführt


----------



## TheSorm (9. Apr 2014)

So solte es gehen


```
public class Aufgabe_1 {
     
        public static void main(String[] args) {
            Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
     
            System.out.println("Intervall-Untergrenze: ");
            int x = scanner.nextInt();
            System.out.println(x);
     
            System.out.println("Intervall-Obergrenze: ");
            int y = scanner.nextInt();
            System.out.println(y);
     
           rechnung(x, y);
        }
     
        public static int rechnung(int x, int y) {
            int erg = 0;
     
            for (; x <= y; x++) {
                erg += x;
            }
            System.out.print(erg);
            return 0;
        }
    }
```


----------



## larox (9. Apr 2014)

Vielen Dank TheSorm!!! Es hat geklappt!!!


----------

